# الطهارة في المسيحية



## oda man (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
كيف تتم عملية الطهارة في المسيحية وماهي موجبات الطهاره ؟
مع العلم انني اسأل عن الطهارة الجسديه وليست الطهارة الروحية !!!
مع الاستشهاد من الكتاب المقدس لو امكن.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

oda man قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
> كيف تتم عملية الطهارة في المسيحية وماهي موجبات الطهاره ؟
> مع العلم انني اسأل عن الطهارة الجسديه وليست الطهارة الروحية !!!
> مع الاستشهاد من الكتاب المقدس لو امكن.
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
هل تتكلم عن الطهارة الجسدية لامور جسدية ، ام تتكلم عن الطهارة التي تجعلك مستعدا للوقوف امام الله ؟؟؟

واذا كانت الطهارة المقصودة هي للوقوف امام الله ، فهل الله يهتم بالطهارة الداخلية ام الطهارة الخارجية ؟؟؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 يناير 2010)

يمكن الله لما يلاقي جسدة نظيف يقلة تعالي هحشرك مع النبي لكن لو ملقوش مستحمي وكان بيصلي وشخص مؤمن هيقلة امشي يبني العب بعيد هههههههههه اما حاجة غريبة
يا استاذ من منا لا يحتاج النظافة هل الكتاب المقدس قال لا للنظافة لو قال هات الاية
لكن تقلي وضوء هقلك الاستحمام افضل من الوضوء


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

> كيف تتم عملية الطهارة في المسيحية


أربما تقصد الختان؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

> مع العلم انني اسأل عن الطهارة الجسديه وليست الطهارة الروحية !!!



فى المسيحية .. يلزم الطهارة الداخلية ( طهارة القلب ) .. وهو ما لم يتكلم عنها الاسلام .. 
الله الحقيقى يا استاذ .. هو اله قلوب مش اله مظاهر وبس ..

1-عندما تقابل الله فى الصلاة ايهما اهم وأولى ان تهتم به ..
ان يكون قلبك طاهر ..
ان يكون جسمك نضيف .. من الخارج بس

2- الانسان اللى يتوضأ وينضف جسمه .. ولكن قلبه خاطئ ومبتعد عن الله ..  صلاته مقبوله فى الاسلام  .. ولكنها مرفوضه فى المسيحية
ايهما عزيزى تفضل ..؟؟
وايهما ينطبق على الهك .. اله قلوب ونوايا ولا اله مظاهر وشكليات ؟؟؟


----------



## oda man (4 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام
لقد قابلتم موضوعي بكل استهزاء وسخريه غير مقبوله
والبعض تطرق للوضوء في الاسلام وماله وما عليه
انا أسأل عن التطهر في المسيحيه
طهارة الجسد
يعني ابسطها لمن استصعب عليه فهم السؤال
هل يجوز ان يقوم الرجل بعد مجامعة زوجته يقوم للصلاه بدون استحمام او طهارة؟؟؟؟
هل يجوز الا يغتسل رجل بعد القيام بالتبول أو التبرز ؟
بغض النظر عما اذا كان سيفعل ذلك قبل الصلاه او قبل الوقوف امام الله
أي بصفه عامه


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

> هل يجوز ان يقوم الرجل بعد مجامعة زوجته يقوم للصلاه بدون استحمام او طهارة؟؟؟؟
> هل يجوز الا يغتسل رجل بعد القيام بالتبول أو التبرز ؟
> بغض النظر عما اذا كان سيفعل ذلك قبل الصلاه او قبل الوقوف امام الله
> أي بصفه عامه


*
ألم تفهم الى الآن !؟؟

السؤال الأول : لا وغير مستحب ايضا !
السؤال الثانى : ما علاقة الأمر بالمسيحية ؟؟؟

رجاء
لكى لا يتم غلق او حذف موضوعك الأسئلة هنا تكون إما اسئلة حقيقية تخص المسيحية وتكون ذات صلة بالكتاب المقدس !*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

> هل يجوز ان يقوم الرجل بعد مجامعة زوجته يقوم للصلاه بدون استحمام او طهارة؟؟؟؟
> هل يجوز الا يغتسل رجل بعد القيام بالتبول أو التبرز ؟


 

الكلام دا عالجته الشريعه اليهوديه بمنتهي الملل يعني و كان خلاص متأسس في المجتمع ايه لزوم الاعاده و الازاده فيه

و بعدين هيا الحاجات دي محتاجه تعليم يا عالم دا كل الناس بتعملها و بتتعلمها في بيوتها

الا اذا كانت بقي طهاره غسيل الاطراف الايدين و الرجلين هيا الطهاره

الحاجات دي الناس بتتعلمها مش لازم نصوص دينيه عليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## oda man (4 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *ألم تفهم الى الآن !؟؟*​
> *السؤال الأول : لا وغير مستحب ايضا !*
> *السؤال الثانى : ما علاقة الأمر بالمسيحية ؟؟؟*​
> *رجاء*
> *لكى لا يتم غلق او حذف موضوعك الأسئلة هنا تكون إما اسئلة حقيقية تخص المسيحية وتكون ذات صلة بالكتاب المقدس !*​


 
الاجابه وصلت 
وشكرا لك


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

> أما بالنسبه لموضوع الطهارة* فالاخ مولكان قد أجاب ان الطهارة غير واجبه وغير مستحبه بعد مجامعة الرجل لزوجته* وشكرته علي هذه الاجابه الكافيه .



*
يا نهار اسود مطين بطين

مين اللى قال كدة ؟؟؟

انت اية اللى بتقوله دة

انت سألت وقلت*




> *هل يجوز* ان يقوم الرجل بعد مجامعة زوجته يقوم للصلاه *بدون* استحمام او طهارة؟؟؟؟






*وانا قلت*



> *السؤال الأول : لا وغير مستحب ايضا !*




*
يعنى بقول لك

لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووز


حرام يا عالم هاتموتونى من الضغط
اقول له " لا يجوز " يقول على لسانى انى قلت انه يجوووووووز

حرااااااااااااااااام


مرة اخرى


لااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يجوووووووووووووووووووووز*​


----------



## Kiril (4 يناير 2010)

لا توجد اوامر الهية تلزم الواحد بالطهارة الجسدية قبل الصلاة
لكن معظم الناس بتهتم بنظافتها الشخصية
و "المعفن" سوري في الكلمة يعني مش حيدخل النار علشان بيصلي من غير ما يستحمي
ربنا يهمه القلب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

اصل ربنا بيشم ريحه البني ادمين كلهم


----------



## oda man (4 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *يا نهار اسود مطين بطين*​
> *مين اللى قال كدة ؟؟؟*​
> *انت اية اللى بتقوله دة*​
> *انت سألت وقلت*​
> ...


 
انت بتقول ايه يا عم انت
مين اللي قال يجوز
انا قلت يجوز
هو الكلام مش مفهوم بالعربي والا ايه
اعيد تاني
انت قلت ان الطهارة بعد مجامعة الرجل لزوجتغير واجبه وغير مستحبه هل هذا معناه انني قلت علي لسانك انه يجوووووووووووز
ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## Kiril (4 يناير 2010)

غير واجبة و لكن مستحبة
دي نظافة شخصية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

oda man قال:


> لن أرد علي هذه الاهانه يا صاحبة القلب الطاااااااااااااهر:t16:
> ولكن أنتظر تدخل الساده المشرفين الكرام


 
اهانه اوكي بس انا عارفه هدف الموضوع

تطليع المسيحيين انهم مش نضاف جسديا 

انا كنت بعمل كدا زمان و اكتر في منتديات المسيحيين يعني حافظه اللون

و انا قلبي طاهر بقي عندك مانع

و شكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

*يا جدعان ثوانى
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

oda man قال:


> انت بتقول ايه يا عم انت
> مين اللي قال يجوز
> انا قلت يجوز
> هو الكلام مش مفهوم بالعربي والا ايه
> ...



يبانى افهم

دة سؤالك


*هل يجوز* ان يقوم الرجل بعد مجامعة زوجته يقوم للصلاه *بدون* استحمام او طهارة؟؟؟؟

وانا قلت

لا

يبقى لا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا يجووووووووووووز


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

*انت قلت على لسانى انى انا قلت كدة
*



> *فالاخ مولكان قد أجاب ان الطهارة غير واجبه*



*ممكن تورينى انا قلت فين ان الطهارة غير واجبة ؟؟*​


----------



## oda man (4 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اهانه اوكي بس انا عارفه هدف الموضوع
> 
> تطليع المسيحيين انهم مش نضاف جسديا
> 
> ...


 
اولا لا تخمني ما بداخلي
فأنا أسأل ومن يستطيع ان يجيب فليجيب بدون تطاول
ولا يهمني ماذا كنتي تفعلين في الماضي فهذا يرجع لكي


----------



## oda man (4 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *انت قلت على لسانى انى انا قلت كدة*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اهذا ما يغضبك
اذن الاخ مولكان يقول ان الطهارة لا تجوز بعد مجامعة الرجل لزوجته وايضا غير مستحبه ( تعددت الاسباب والموت واحد )
شكرا لك


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

oda man قال:


> اولا لا تخمني ما بداخلي
> فأنا أسأل ومن يستطيع ان يجيب فليجيب بدون تطاول
> ولا يهمني ماذا كنتي تفعلين في الماضي فهذا يرجع لكي


*
انت يابنى
فهمت الإجابة ؟

الإجابة
لا يجوز

وايضا على الطبيعة البشرية
غير مستحب*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

> اذن الاخ مولكان يقول ان الطهارة لا تجوز بعد مجامعة الرجل لزوجته



*فين انا قلت كدة ؟*
*
هههههههههههه
قال الطهارة لا تجوز قال*

​


----------



## oda man (4 يناير 2010)

واضح ان هناك سوء تفاهم قد حدث في سير الموضوع
اتأسف علي هذا اللبس
ولكن الكل كان يتحدث في شئ وانا اقصد شئ اخر
لكم اسفي مرة اخري
ولكني لا اقبل الاهانه التي وقعت عليّ بالطبع
وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

*أحبائي نكتب آية من الكتاب المقدس ونشوف هتتفهم إزاي *

كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 5 
لاَ يَسْلِبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ إِلَى حِينٍ 
لِكَيْ *تَتَفَرَّغُوا* *لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ* *ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا* أَيْضاً مَعاً 
لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ *عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ*. 

​*الكتاب يحث على عدم الإتصال الجسدي بين الزوجين أثناء الصوم والصلاة *

*فالصوم والصلاة فيهما تفرُغ كامل من أمور الحياة حتى إحتياجاتي الشخصية *

*فإن كنت سأتوقف عن تناول الطعام فبالأولى العلاقة الجسدية *

*إن كنت لا أقابل ضيوفي بعد الاستيقاذ من النوم مباشرة ً*

*بل أغسل اسناني ووجهي وأصفف شعري *

*فإني أفعل ذلك بتلقائية عندما أدخل *

*الى محضر الله *

*النظافة الشخصية ليست أمرًا ولا فرضًا لكنها تلقائية بدون تحريض*

*فإن كنت أحرص على نظافتي الشخصية وهندامي عند مقابلة رب عملي *

*أفلا أفعله لله ... رب الكل وكل شئ *


----------



## oda man (5 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *أحبائي نكتب آية من الكتاب المقدس ونشوف هتتفهم إزاي *
> كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 5
> لاَ يَسْلِبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ إِلَى حِينٍ
> لِكَيْ *تَتَفَرَّغُوا* *لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ* *ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا* أَيْضاً مَعاً
> ...


 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم علي هذا الرد وعلي مرورك الكريم 
واخيرا اعتذر عما بدر من صديقي بدافع الجهل بالموقع وبإعضائه الكرام
ولك وافر التحيه


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

oda man قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الكريم علي هذا الرد وعلي مرورك الكريم
> واخيرا اعتذر عما بدر *من صديقي* بدافع الجهل بالموقع وبإعضائه الكرام
> ولك وافر التحيه


 

*نتقبل إعتزارك *

*لكن لنا طلبة منك ... دع صديقك يدخل المنتدى بعضوية خاص به *

*نريد أن نتحدث إليه فقلوبنا تتسع للكل ... فالمسيح للكل دون تفرقة*

*وسنقبله كما قبلنا المسيح حين كنا نهرب من صوته *


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

oda man قال:


> شكرا لك أخي الكريم علي هذا الرد وعلي مرورك الكريم
> ولك وافر التحيه


 


*يُغلق لتمام الإجابة *

* ولعدم التشتيت *


----------

